
How Much Should I Regret Not Buying Bitcoin? - artsandsci
https://gizmodo.com/how-much-should-i-regret-not-buying-bitcoin-1822504833
======
BoorishBears
Every time someone laments missing out on tens of thousands of percents on
return with crypto I ask them:

a) At what percentage of money gained would you have been satisfied without a
crystal ball? If your hundred dollars had become a thousand dollars, wouldn’t
you have considered it a miracle and cashed in? (the answer is usually yes)

b) At what percentage lost would you bail out? The road to those returns
wasn’t without crashes. If you’re investment was halved overnight, would you
have panicked? If you were ahead by 1000% and it dropped down to 500%
overnight, would you take your 500% and run? (the answer is usually yes)

I almost want to make a simulator where a person can input how much they would
have invested, what the max loss they’d have accepted would be, and what the
max return they’d consider “good” is to see if they’d actually come out ahead
having invested in Bitcoin a few years ago.

